# PL79 here



## PL79 (Aug 10, 2017)

New to the board not the game nor powerlifting .. Im recovering from a bad on the job injury and a s1 L5 back fusion ... At one time I was ranked number 5 in my state in the 220s in the APA in both equiped and raw . Im on the road to focus on my bench for now . My best bench presently is 485 raw pause press at 210lbs . I recognize a few names here from yrs ago from being on the forums .


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 25, 2017)

welcome to the group!


----------

